# Ibrahimovic ignora l'arbitro. Video



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ibra ne fa un altra delle sue, si rifiuta ad un richiamo dell'arbitro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (2 Febbraio 2015)

Lo amo!Re Zlatan


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Solo lui può fare certe cose


----------



## Heaven (2 Febbraio 2015)

Un po' esagera eh..


----------



## prebozzio (2 Febbraio 2015)

Se la tira un po' troppo per essere uno che da tre anni gioca in un campionato minore.


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ha effettivamente rotto con sta storia


----------



## Denni90 (3 Febbraio 2015)

grande ibra!!! LUI può!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ha effettivamente rotto con sta storia



.

Non ha mai vinto la Champions, mai un pallone d'oro... non verrà mai considerato un Campione... per cui avrà pensato che è meglio diventare un fenomeno tipo Magalli.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> grande ibra!!! LUI può!



LUI può!!

si sarà rotto di giocare in ligue 1..se avesse feste tra le mani avremo risolto il problema dell AD  ...odio il psg ma per lui vorrei vincesse la champions,se la meriterebbe dato che anche in nazionale le soddisfazioni sono pari a zero.



The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Non ha mai vinto la Champions, mai un pallone d'oro... non verrà mai considerato un Campione... per cui avrà pensato che è meglio diventare un fenomeno tipo Magalli.



è stato sfortunato,si è sempre trovato con le squadre giuste al momento sbagliato...di certo il barca non l ha vinta perché c era lui in campo..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ha fatto un passo indietro ma ci sta parlando


----------

